# Brisbane/Gold Coast this weekend



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Need to fish, haven't fished for 3 weekends, a new record for me. With the baby getting induced on Monday 27th there won't be many opportunities in the next month.

Would like to go somewhere close to home on the southside but if anyone has any idea about the mouth of the Brisbane River would love to give it a crack also.

My car is still a crash test lookalike but is driveable so want to go close to home.

Anyone getting out this weekend I would really appreciate it if I could tag along. Trying to crack my bad mojo, haven't caught a fish in ages.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

I want something on the southside too Wayne.

I would luv to give Wello another go for some squire although it is very dependent on the weather forecast. I think HiYo is up for a fish down there too. Even that mud ramp u talked about at the Logan could be a go, maybe chase some flatties down there.

Even something on the northern Gold Coast.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Seabreeze is predicting Saturday to be the best.

If we go to the mud ramp at the Logan high tide will be about 8:30 as it is about 1 1/2 hrs behind the brisbane bar, but I must admit I haven't fished well there lately and if the breeze is up it is not a sheltered spot.

Would like to have another crack at the snapper at Wello too. Not sure what tide it fishes well on though as I have only fished there once before. Like I said I am up for anything. This bit of fresh might see the creeks a bit dirty though. SO maybe Wello is our best option at this stage.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'll keep an eye on what you guys decide and see if I can get away.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

If weather holds out I'm keen for wello, in fact very keen. 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

As much as I would like to go to Wello I think it will be unpleasant. Seabreeze is predicting 4-5m swells and 25-30 knot winds. Hopefully this wild weather dies down before Saturday but if it doesn't does anyone have a backup plan/option.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

You're right Steve Sunday is looking better, by then hopefully this wind will have died off dramatically. Seabreeze is currently predicting 15 knot winds, do you thinkt his would be unpleasant at Wello? If it is OK, what time do you want to launch. High tide is at 7:45am. What time does it get light nowadays?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

hi guys,

i'm keen to head out sat morn, early. i was planning on tingalpa, or heading down past redland bay.

i gotta go somewhere!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Well I'm fishing Sunday Guys

I'm looking at Diamond Head but the winds have to be right for there, whats the wind direction Sunday? Dodge and I got blown about there bad last friday, wasn't fun.

I am also keen to try the Narrows again, last weekend there, the wind was about but it felt like it was much higher in the trees. I think their is more shelter at the Narrows then Diamond head.

Anyway I'll make the decision tomorrow. 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

well looks like ther will be a few of us up the narrows sunday might see you there yet sel

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sunday still looks to be windy. So somewhere sheltered will be the go, although I don't think any spots will be sheltered from this wind at the moment. If it is still windy I won't bother going. I hate getting blown around and I don't want to drive all the way up to the narrows. I have permission to go fishing Wed and the winds will be more favourable then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm a no go for fishing now too.

I have too many half jobs here at home too, I have to finish them and besides the weather is crap. Conditions still won't be pleasant tomorrow. They should have had the boat show a week earlier.

Good Luck to those who go out.

Cheers


----------

